# My horses.



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's a couple of pictures of my two horses. It was starting to rain and I didn't want my camera to get wet so they aren't real closeups.

My American Saddlebred gelding is 22 yrs. old and my Belgian mare is 12 yrs. old.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures!!! They are beautiful!!!  :drool:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have always loved the color combinations of the belgium. They are a beautiful breed. My hubby wants one for his "rider".


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

love your horses,,they are so beautiful :horse: :horse:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I have always been partial to the big girls too. How pretty!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful horses....especially when they are on the move.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

What a lovely pair! :wink:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

They are so beautiful!! I love the big girl!!  She is just gorgeous!! Both of them are though.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful horses. Thanks for sharing.


----------

